# Other Pets and Livestock



## Farmer Kitty

We have a dog thread and a cat thread and many cow threads, how about other pets and livestock? 

We have chickens.






And bunnies- Frosting (blacker one) and Sandy (whiter one). Kute Kitten took Sandy to the fair this last fall and took second place with her.


----------



## wynedot55

you got some cute chickens an rabbits.


----------



## Thewife

One of the geese!




When she first came here she chased these baby ducks around, until they gave up and let her be the Mama!




Last year I hatched a baby for her, she was thrilled with "her" baby!




The real parents and the baby all grown up!




Close up of Daddy goose! (he has other upostable names)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

That's cute how she wants the babies all the time. Just another excuse to hatch every spring!


----------



## wynedot55

they are way to cute.


----------



## Thewife

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> That's cute how she wants the babies all the time. Just another excuse to hatch every spring!


Makes sense to me!



I watched a coyote run off with this roo, but I do have 2 of his sons that look just like him!





A few of my polish!





A couple of the ducks!


----------



## wynedot55

man they are just to cute.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Big hair, errr, feather dos on those chickens! It's always interesting to see the do on top of the polish.

I don't suppose we will see any pics from wynedot here either.


----------



## wynedot55

my hens arnt as pretty as yalls.guess i need to see if i can take some pics sometime.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> my hens arnt as pretty as yalls.guess i need to see if i can take some pics sometime.


I've heard talk about a goat or two, haven't I?


----------



## kstaven

Goats


----------



## kstaven

goat dad when he was young.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some goodlooking goats.


----------



## kstaven

Thanks. Expecting about 12 or so more Toggenburg kids in the next month.


----------



## m.holloway

ok, you guys are getting snap happy!! i guess i'll have to get off my butt and do some of my own. look out ms farmer kitty,i'll be asking questions agian on how to!!!haha. wish me luck!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Goat kids are so cute! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Thewife

I love goats!
I had to sell mine, and I miss them!
Can I post pictures of them even if I don't have them anymore?





> I've heard talk about a goat or two, haven't I?


Maybe he has mythological goats?


----------



## wynedot55

yes ladies i do have 2 goats.i have a nanny goat an a knottheaded billy goat.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I love goats!
> I had to sell mine, and I miss them!
> Can I post pictures of them even if I don't have them anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard talk about a goat or two, haven't I?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he has mythological goats?
Click to expand...

Yes, post pics!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> yes ladies i do have 2 goats.i have a nanny goat an a knottheaded billy goat.


Pics?


----------



## Thewife

This is Annie, she was a sweety, until she started hanging out with Cody!






This is Cody, she thought she was a dog and should hang out with us 24/7!




When Cody first came here, the cows were scared to death of her! The whole herd would gather in a circle, mooing a moo I had never heard before!


----------



## Thewife

My 3 dogs???
And a couple of the guineas!


----------



## m.holloway

what a group even the the goat looks happy. it all most like one of those pictures that says what is differnt in this picture??my back yard neighbor has those birds, they fly over from time to time.


----------



## wynedot55

yall are posting some great pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

3 dogs? Hmmm, I think someone should have told that goat it's not a dog.


----------



## m.holloway

ok this should be a pic of mitchell washing sara-lu at cattle camp


----------



## m.holloway

holy cow i did it now i'll try again


----------



## wynedot55

thats a fine looking heifer you have there.


----------



## m.holloway

ok now this is my grandson cody washing reba at cattle camp.


----------



## m.holloway

she don't look happy does she.!!!! ok my brain is worn out and i have to go make lunch. this upload has fried my mind hahahahaha. i need to fuel it. maybe i need to eat some brain food


----------



## wynedot55

another fine looking heifer calf.


----------



## m.holloway

are they calf until they have a calf them self. reba is 15 month old


----------



## wynedot55

they are heifers till they calve.an then they are 1st calf heifers.then their 2nd calf they are called cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Congratulations on getting the pics posted! 

They look nice!


----------



## m.holloway

ok this is sadie and coco my youngest son andy new puupy for christmas a choc.lab.  hope this doesn't leave my mind. i so happyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!! :bun


----------



## m.holloway

and our one fish from the keys when we use to live there. my hubby built the fish stand.


----------



## m.holloway

you created another monster, farmer kitty. thanks for encouraging me to keep trying!!!!!  this is our garden sometime in may. when we had the good weather!! that is all gone now.


----------



## m.holloway

reba and sara-lu these are the happy days. in august oh those summer days !!   last one have to go start dinner!!


----------



## m.holloway

oh forgot this one i thought of you thewife , since you like frogs. the kids found it in our pond fishing one day


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Created another pic monster. Now if I could just get her to post in the right thread.  We do have one called Pictures that would be better suited for the frog and garden. We have one for Our dogs too!


----------



## wynedot55

you have some goodlooking  dogs.


----------



## m.holloway

one thing at a time farmer kitty, i was just happy to get them on.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

m.holloway said:
			
		

> one thing at a time farmer kitty, i was just happy to get them on.


I know, I know.


----------



## Thewife

Cool frog!

Your garden is very nice! 
I need to start a new one, just don't know where to put it. I finally told Hubby and the boy, if "they" want me to grow one, "they" can can figure out where it's going to be!  
It will be interesting to see how that turns out!


----------



## m.holloway

thank you! the frog is the ones that people around here catch to eat. i can't see doing that, but that's what my son said. And as for the garden, that's what we are doing too. Getting ready for the spring garden. We got some seeds yesterday and hope to get the rest by the end of this week. we buy our seeds from bugress. we have had good luck with them. As soon as I get some pic I'll post them. Just have to find out where to post. Don't want to drive Framer kitty any more crazy then I do now.  The smilies was just the being   And now well , I'll try not to go crazy.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

mare,

You don't drive me crazy and you know it!  I'm here to help. You didn't have much trouble with the smilies. The pics took more but, you got it!


----------



## m.holloway

and yes you do help me alot!!!!!!!!!now i have to get the pic out of the carmea. i took some yesterday, but i run out of time last night to ask hubby on how to do that. by the time i got home from taking the grandkids home, he was asleep. so i have to wait till tonight. it seem we have the house to our self and no meeting on the calander.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> my hens arnt as pretty as yalls.guess i need to see if i can take some pics sometime.


PICS?

They can't be any worse than poor Mercy. She has decided that it is time to molt. For a while if you picked her up you had a handful of feathers when you set her backdown. At least with feeding her the scratch separate from the others she is getting a good amount of BOSS and they are growing back pretty quick. The poor thing is also at the bottom of the pecking order.


----------



## Thewife

I have one worse than that!
I won't even take her picture she's so ugly, and she's not even molting!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

thewife said:
			
		

> I have one worse than that!
> I won't even take her picture she's so ugly, and she's not even molting!


Oh, no!


----------



## wynedot55

i have some hens like that as well.molting is real hard on some hens.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

She's the first one I've had molt that bad. I know it happens but, have been lucky to have them molt more gentle. Funny thing is she is one of my originals so this hasn't been a normal molt for her.


----------



## Little Cow

Oh boy!  I can do this one, too!

This Phoenix.  He's an AQHA palomino gelding that I trained extensively.  My husband rides him now.







This is Sea Spirit (Andy).  He's an Arab/Quarter Horse cross.  We adopted him from a rescue a few months ago.  He's 25 years old and a very good, gentle, old dude ranch horse.  Every farm should have a horse like this.  






This will be my next riding animal.  He is an almost 14 hand standard donkey.  His name is Donkeyotee (Don Quixote).  He has quite the rescue story which I could post separately if anyone is curious.






This is Maggie.  She is a Shetland Pony that used to belong to our niece but they lost their farm and asked us to take her in.  Our niece has since lost interest but maybe our son will like her when he's older.






A few running shots:










Phoenix and Donkey are paddock mates and clowns.  Donkey makes a very silly face by pulling his head back to push his lips into a "monkeyface".  Phoenix sticks his tongue out and leaves it there until he gets treats.  Both are holding their respective treat begging positions in the second picture.


----------



## Little Cow

Oh, I forgot!  These are the newest additions.  6 day old Orpingtons and Barred Rock chicks:


----------



## wynedot55

you have some goodlooking horses an donkey.


----------



## Thewife

Cool critters, Little Cow!
Some day I will get another horse!
(Shhhh, that will be our little secret)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I love the treat pic! That is just too funny!

It's a good thing it's finally hatching season here and my bator is full or DH may have had to put up with chicks in the house. Like it or not. I've had hatching fever since last fall and those fuzzy butts are just to cute!


----------



## wynedot55

yes those fuzzy butts are real cute.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

BEAUTIFUL horses and donkey!  I wish I had a horse.  (Who doesn't?)

Lovin' the chicks!  I'm getting 35 this summer.


----------



## laughingllama75

Ok, here are osme of my animals. 

Beanie, my original "laughingllama"




my now 18 year old gelding llama (who was a stud for 13 years)




a litterof old spot/landrace we raised (now in freezer)


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Generally, how old do llamas get?

I bet that litter tastes good!


----------



## laughingllama75

My new (had him a month) ranch broke QH gelding. Awesome horse!






Farley, one of my Chinese Cresteds




And Frank





and I also have chickens. here is one of my white frizzle cochins (bantam)


----------



## laughingllama75

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Generally, how old do llamas get?
> 
> I bet that litter tastes good!


llamas can live 25 years, depends on the line. I have seen some lines live 15 -18 years, and be real decrepit towards the end. this particular line Bolt is from,  have been living 26, 27 years.

and yes, those hogs were delicious.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pretty horse!

Psst, we also have a dog and cat thread.


----------



## laughingllama75

whoops. was that your gentile way of telling me I posted in the wrong spot?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> whoops. was that your gentile way of telling me I posted in the wrong spot?


Just letting you know the other threads are there.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some great pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

One of my basement friends has shown up again. Spring must be arriving!


----------



## wynedot55

dont ya just hate them jokers.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> dont ya just hate them jokers.


Why? It eats bugs and doesn't bother me.


----------



## wynedot55

because they get in the house.i know they do alot of good.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> because they get in the house.i know they do alot of good.


They stay in the basement which isn't finished and isn't worth it.


----------



## Thewife

Where did my post go?

Kitty, how big do your basement pets get?
Those are cool!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

What post?

That's a salamander and it can get a little bit bigger but, not much. It's probably 3/4 grown. The biggest problem I have with them in the basement is carrying the laundry down. Sometimes, it's hard to see the little critters when carrying a load.


----------



## Pure Country

Besides the cattle, we also have horses, now down to 8.  We also have two rabbits, 4 Labs and a several Aussie mix dogs outside.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Pure Country said:
			
		

> Besides the cattle, we also have horses, now down to 8.  We also have two rabbits, 4 Labs and a several Aussie mix dogs outside.


 Been awhile. We love pics!  We also have a dog and cat thread.


----------



## laughingllama75

I belong to BYChickens, but I had to post here as I am so excited. I just wanted to share my newest little chicks...I got these from a fellow BYC'er on Saturday. 2 showgirls and 2 silkies. 
These are my first showgirls, but not my last.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

This is for "Other Pets and Livestock" so, they fit right in. 

They are cute. Good luck with them.


----------



## wynedot55

awww those chicks are so cute.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

First pig ever raised.  He weighed 350 hanging.  We had an error in measurement...






Quail!






The Fab Four, from front to back:  Flurry, Speckle Chloe and Raven






Butter sunning herself






Penny and Matilda






Regular egg, quail egg, quarter


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Nice pics!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Nice pics!


Thanks!  I love my animals.


----------



## laughingllama75

i used to raise Coturnix quail......I loved thier eggs in salads. when I would bring a potato or pasta salad, I would add them, sliced in half and people would freak. LOL.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

laughingllama75 said:
			
		

> i used to raise Coturnix quail......I loved thier eggs in salads. when I would bring a potato or pasta salad, I would add them, sliced in half and people would freak. LOL.


HAHA!!!


----------



## wynedot55

you have some nice chickens an quail.that sure was a big butcher hog.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> you have some nice chickens an quail.that sure was a big butcher hog.


Oh, yes, he was big, he was fat, he was TASTY.  He tasted even better after all the work we went through with him.  I caught him at the local pig scramble and raised him  (he was the only brown pig too!).  Turns out, he was a show pig and meant to grow huge in a short space of time.  He was a lot of trouble towards the end, he wouldn't ever cooperate.  He'd go straight through barriers and once he went straight through my legs and I rode him across the barn.  Very scary.


----------



## ChickenPotPie

Okay, I'm getting on the band wagon.  Here are some of our animals.

Pixie and baby - Toggenburg






Veruca Salt - Jersey Wooly





Puddles as a babe.





I'm on my old computor so when I can get to my other one, I'll show my Great Dane, and some of the poultry.


----------



## wynedot55

those are some nice pics.


----------



## ChickenPotPie

Thanks.  

Here are some of the birds.
Snow Day





And Dartagnan or "Dart"





The boys





And my little girl, Apache Tears, aka, "Apache", with some ooglie bunnies.    lol.


----------



## wynedot55

wow great pics.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Great pics. I like the one with the dog and the bunnies.


----------



## Roll farms

At last count.....35 or so goats, 150 birds (guineas, turkeys, chickens, etc.)  1 fat genormous old sheep, 6 dogs (2 pyrs, an Anatolian, 1 Newfoundland, 2 poodles....(They're my husbands...ha ha), 8 cats (2 in the house, 6 in the barn, all fixed shelter rescues), 1 rat, 1 Patagonian Cavy, 1 bearded dragon, 1 prairie dog, a Betta fish, and a ferret...most of these are rescues, as well.
My poor husband....thank goodness he's the tolerant sort, eh?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Roll farms said:
			
		

> At last count.....35 or so goats, 150 birds (guineas, turkeys, chickens, etc.)  1 fat genormous old sheep, 6 dogs (2 pyrs, an Anatolian, 1 Newfoundland, 2 poodles....(They're my husbands...ha ha), 8 cats (2 in the house, 6 in the barn, all fixed shelter rescues), 1 rat, 1 Patagonian Cavy, 1 bearded dragon, 1 prairie dog, a Betta fish, and a ferret...most of these are rescues, as well.
> My poor husband....thank goodness he's the tolerant sort, eh?


Do you milk the goats to bring in a pay check in order to feed everyone? That's quite a crew of critters!


----------



## Roll farms

We milk the ones worth milking, even some of the boers, though I've found they have a much shorter lactation.  What the bottle babies don't consume I make cheese, ice cream, fudge, and Coconut cream pie with.
I also work at a TSC so I can get the discounts, and try to barter for what I can (hay, etc.).


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Roll farms said:
			
		

> We milk the ones worth milking, even some of the boers, though I've found they have a much shorter lactation.  What the bottle babies don't consume I make cheese, ice cream, fudge, and Coconut cream pie with.
> I also work at a TSC so I can get the discounts, and try to barter for what I can (hay, etc.).


Even with the discounts and bartering that's a big crew to feed. I'm glad you are able to as it sounds like a lot of rescues!


----------



## wynedot55

you do have alot of livestock to tend to.an i do feel for you on your feed bill.but hey feed bills are small when you love what you do.


----------



## Roll farms

I will never be rich but I am happy....they love me and I love them.
No big screen tv or fancy car can show you the love these guys show us.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I will never be rich but I am happy....they love me and I love them.
> No big screen tv or fancy car can show you the love these guys show us.


And that's all that matters!


----------



## jettesunn05

My old horse, 20 yrs old.







Dakota my puppy!







 One of my first chicks to hatch!






Blue the rooster in my nesting box on an egg!






Blue again!

I know my pictures arent the best but no stealing, lol! Thanks


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Did he hatch the egg? 

We don't care if they are newbie pics or professional. We just LOVE pics! And your's are good.


----------



## wynedot55

yes those are some nice pics of your animales.


----------



## jettesunn05

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> Did he hatch the egg?
> 
> We don't care if they are newbie pics or professional. We just LOVE pics! And your's are good.


lol he would have if I didnt want to eat it lol! He is a great rooster!

I think animal pictures are great no matter the quality! Everybody's pics are great!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jettesunn05 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did he hatch the egg?
> 
> We don't care if they are newbie pics or professional. We just LOVE pics! And your's are good.
> 
> 
> 
> lol he would have if I didnt want to eat it lol! He is a great rooster!
> 
> I think animal pictures are great no matter the quality! Everybody's pics are great!
Click to expand...

That would be something different. A rooster hatching an egg.  

My rooster is just good at getting into trouble lately. One of his sons is going to be replacing him.


----------



## jettesunn05

What kind of trouble? LOL! There is always another rooster available lol!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jettesunn05 said:
			
		

> What kind of trouble? LOL! There is always another rooster available lol!


Attacking me trouble. I only have one rooster of breeding age. The oldest chicks aren't old enough yet, but, will be one day.


----------



## jettesunn05

Bad rooster! Bad Bad! It hurts too!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jettesunn05 said:
			
		

> Bad rooster! Bad Bad! It hurts too!


It sure does! Most of the time I see it coming and can put my foot under him as he comes toward me and set him backwards and then be ready to catch him when he comes again. One day though he was trying a different attack and I ended up taking several blows to my forearm before I caught him and put him in the solitary cage. OUCH! He's in solitary right now again. You would think he would learn.


----------



## wynedot55

mean roos never learn.they only get meaner.till they end up in the soup pot.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> mean roos never learn.they only get meaner.till they end up in the soup pot.


He's heading there!


----------



## jettesunn05

yummy!

more pics: 
anybody know what kind of goat this is?










 yeah ouch!







bad dogs! 







and here comes trouble!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

I have no clue on the goats breed but, it sure is a cutie! 

Tell the pup that little breed dogs are called, ankle bitters and he's not going to be little long.   Soon we will be looking for a new puppy/dog.


----------



## jettesunn05

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> I have no clue on the goats breed but, it sure is a cutie!
> 
> Tell the pup that little breed dogs are called, ankle bitters and he's not going to be little long.   Soon we will be looking for a new puppy/dog.


Her name is little debbie and she is so sweet i pick her up to let her eat leaves off of trees! She is so small her belly is only like five inches off the ground and was malnourished when we got her she is now fat!

Aj is a pyrense mix is growing very fast! LOL
 I wanna see pictures when you get your puppy! What kind are you wanting?


----------



## Farmer Kitty

The girls are wanting another Saint Bernard and DH and I really like them so, at this point it's looking like another Saint.  They are a gentle breed and are a herder and guard dog. You just have to watch the breeding as when the Beethoven movies were popular there were a lot of breeders who didn't care. But, it's the same with any breed or animal, for that matter, especially when they have been made popular.

Although, I do know where there are two rough coated collies that may need a new home that the girls love. If you're reading, DN, you had better do what you need to do.


----------



## Fancypants4569

One of my twin girls with Julie






  My Cochin Rooster Tonka







 Just a few of our baby bunnies

 Im gonna have to find the dog and cat thread so I can put pics up on that one


----------



## Farmer Kitty

Dog- http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=361
Cat- http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=418

Nice pics! I love the bunnies!


----------



## wynedot55

kitty are you gonna get 2 saints.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> kitty are you gonna get 2 saints.


HELP! Saints like sitting on feet. Have you ever had one much less two sit on your feet? HELP!


----------



## wynedot55

oh i know about sitting on feet  my aussie sitts on my feet alot when im outside standing around.an she pushes against me as she sitts on my feet.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> oh i know about sitting on feet  my aussie sitts on my feet alot when im outside standing around.an she pushes against me as she sitts on my feet.


Sounds just like a Saint. Can you imagine 2?


----------



## wynedot55

who gets final say on the # of new puppies.you or daddy.oh better not let miss kutes read this


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> who gets final say on the # of new puppies.you or daddy.oh better not let miss kutes read this


We'll see. 

Maybe ground her from the computer?  I'll just keep her busy.


----------



## wynedot55

its a good thing miss peanut stays busy.an cant read yet or she would tell kutes.


----------



## Farmer Kitty

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> its a good thing miss peanut stays busy.an cant read yet or she would tell kutes.


----------



## jettesunn05

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> The girls are wanting another Saint Bernard and DH and I really like them so, at this point it's looking like another Saint.  They are a gentle breed and are a herder and guard dog. You just have to watch the breeding as when the Beethoven movies were popular there were a lot of breeders who didn't care. But, it's the same with any breed or animal, for that matter, especially when they have been made popular.
> 
> Although, I do know where there are two rough coated collies that may need a new home that the girls love. If you're reading, DN, you had better do what you need to do.


Those dogs are cool and huge! LOL    collies, beautiful!!


----------



## Farmer Kitty

jettesunn05 said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The girls are wanting another Saint Bernard and DH and I really like them so, at this point it's looking like another Saint.  They are a gentle breed and are a herder and guard dog. You just have to watch the breeding as when the Beethoven movies were popular there were a lot of breeders who didn't care. But, it's the same with any breed or animal, for that matter, especially when they have been made popular.
> 
> Although, I do know where there are two rough coated collies that may need a new home that the girls love. If you're reading, DN, you had better do what you need to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Those dogs are cool and huge! LOL    collies, beautiful!!
Click to expand...

Yes, they are huge. Penny was bigger than some of the calves we've had!


----------

